# rapid fire



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

My nephew is enamered by Jerry Mickulic. He wants to learn how to shoot a revolver FAST. He dry fires a Tarus 22 revolver VERY quickly. Is this bad for the revolver?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, but most things mall ninjas do are bad. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> My nephew is enamered by Jerry Mickulic. He wants to learn how to shoot a revolver FAST. He dry fires a Tarus 22 revolver VERY quickly. Is this bad for the revolver?


Most rimfires have a "no dry fire" rule; does the manual for his Taurus say differently? Unless he can point out an approval from the manufacturer, I'd tell him he's likely to damage the gun by dry-firing it at ANY speed.

In any case, rapid double-action work is harder on a revolver's mechanism than slow, deliberate single-action firing, just because you're starting and stopping the cylinder at a higher rotational speed, when the various parts have to overcome more inertia. Over time, it will cause more wear on the cylinder hand and extractor surfaces that push the cylinder to the next chamber, and also the cylinder stop which halts that rotation.

Now, the REAL question is, how much wear is "more" wear? Is it the difference between getting 10,000 firing cycles and 10,500 before it breaks/wears out, or is it the difference between 10,000 and 20,000 cycles? No one can say for sure, and it could even vary between different guns of the same model.

If it's important to shoot rapid DA regularly, then I'd say a person should plan on having a backup gun to shoot when the inevitable breakdown of the primary gun occurs. Heck, that's probably not a bad idea in any case...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is a link to a generic Taurus revolver manual.

http://stevespages.com/pdf/taurus_revolver.pdf

In the .PDF, on page 5, item number 22:

22. Dry firing is bad for this gun, whether the hammer block is engaged or not.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Old Padawan: Sir; your nephew is lucky to have someone like you; investigating, considering, and exploring.
I don't have the direct answer to the dry firing question.
My thinking; Maybe "Jerry Mickulic" has information?
What about this? Ask said 'nephew' to write to "Jerry Mickulic" and share his desire. In all probability he will not be the first. 
I find it admirable that the 'youngster' would rather learn 'quick draw' as opposed to sitting in front of TV, computer, game boy things. 
Maybe all of us together could work toward the ends to meet the needs.
Joining groups is not my thing: HOWEVER. When I venture off into a new to me adventure; getting proper council though association is the biggest help.
Mentoring to each other; pointing, educating is how we learn. :smt033

Follow up with the experiences:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you think about how rimfire ignition works, you'll see how it could damage a revolver's cylinder.

And before we get too far gone, the guy's name is Jerry Miculek (pronounced MITCH-uh-lek).


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> ... Is this bad for the revolver?


Yes.

Dry fire should be avoided, unless you're using snap caps.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*spelling*

Thanks Mike: spelling 101; JERRY MICULEK 100 times
According to "Charles E. Petty" American Handgunner
Miculek- enunciation proper= Mish-o-lak being from "Cajun" country


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Thanks Mike: spelling 101; JERRY MICULEK 100 times
> According to "Charles E. Petty" American Handgunner
> Miculek- enunciation proper= Mish-o-lak being from "Cajun" country


Heh, done! I'll take Mr. Petty, one of the few reasonably trustworthy gunwriters, over Wikipedia any day! Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the idea of having the nephew contact Jerry Miculek is a great idea:

Here is a link:

http://www.jerrymiculek.com/contact.html


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bill, let us know if Jerry talks to serious mall ninjas. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

neophyte said:


> Thanks Mike: spelling 101; JERRY MICULEK 100 times
> According to "Charles E. Petty" American Handgunner
> Miculek- enunciation proper= Mish-o-lak being from "Cajun" country


Doesn't sound like he cares (from his web site):

Jerry Miculek (pronounced MITCH-uh-lek, although many pronounce it MIK-a-lik)

I always wondered if anyone ever broke into his home while he was there. Five shots in .57 seconds plus his wife is a champion shooter as well.


----------

